# Seiko / Citizen Quartz Vs Eta Quartz



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Anyone like to comment on which is better -

the quartz movement in a nice citizen (like the navihawk i am about to pick up) and the eta that goes into something like a seamaster quartz


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

kc104 said:


> Anyone like to comment on which is better -
> 
> the quartz movement in a nice citizen (like the navihawk i am about to pick up) and the eta that goes into something like a seamaster quartz


I looked into this about two years ago, wondering if it was worth spending the extra money and buying a quartz Omega.... Perceived wisdom at that time was that any difference in quality and accuracy was probably measurable but not noticeable to the user. My experience is that I've had both and to me a quartz movement is a quartz movement is a quartz movement and I can't tell any difference, although I do like the idea of Citizen's battery-less ECO-drive and Seiko's hybrid auto/quartz system

I have had no problems with reliability with any Seiko, Citizen, Miyota, Ronda or ETA quartz and my advice, for what it's worth, is forget about the movement, buy the watch that you want.

Rob


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

I hear you and share you view there. However, the omega quarts = 1100 pounds while my citizen navihawk was 140. If the quality of the meovement is the same, well same on omega, cos the casing and bracelet does not cost them 900 pounds


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi, Ive got a 1991 Omega Seamaster quartz, had from new, still keeps perfect time,battery replacement every three years, had a complete factory reseal (swiss) two years ago. Im also on my third Eco drive, sold previous two to work colleages, point being, I honestly dont think theres any difference between them, you could argue and I`d agree that the jap Eco drive is better because of recharging capabilty but Ive not yet owned An Eco drive long enough to compare longevaty with the Omega, Sorry if Im being long winded hear but in the manual for my latest Eco drive Chronograph it states that the watch should be serviced by Citizen every three years, which is reasonable enough.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I own a Citizen Eco Drive watch and a quartz Omega Seamaster, both circa 1991/2 and the Cutizen is the more accurate of the two

Which one do you think I get the bigger kick out of wearing? 

You guessed right, but buy the one you feel is right for you.

For me Swiss wins out every time.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

i tried to edit the above post but was unable to. 

I meant 1998/9 not 1991/2. :to_become_senile:


----------



## wozza (Dec 1, 2009)

Barryboy said:


> kc104 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone like to comment on which is better -
> ...


Good advice, just choose the watch design that you like, you wont notice much if any difference in time keeping. Personally I prefer ETA quartz movements as they are built slightly better but that's all.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

kc104 said:


> I hear you and share you view there. However, the omega quarts = 1100 pounds while my citizen navihawk was 140. If the quality of the meovement is the same, well same on omega, cos the casing and bracelet does not cost them 900 pounds


It's called "what the traffic will bear".


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

wozza said:


> Barryboy said:
> 
> 
> > kc104 said:
> ...


I tend to agree with you....I have a late 1980s Seamaster quartz dress version 2 tone...small by today's standards but oh-so great design with 14ct gold inlay...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

kc104 said:


> I hear you and share you view there. However, the omega quarts = 1100 pounds while my citizen navihawk was 140. If the quality of the meovement is the same, well same on omega, cos the casing and bracelet does not cost them 900 pounds


Component costs have very very little to do with a watches retail price....


----------

